# replacing edge tiles on kitchen countertop



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> The surface I'm attaching the tile to is bare compressed wood.


Not a suitable substrate for tile.



> Should I just use that quick tile adhesive?


Never heard of "quick tile adhesive".



> Or would it be worth it to mix some thin set mortar and use that?


Won't work...says so right on the bag. Besides, what would you do with the remaining 49-1/2 pounds you didn't need?



> Also I heard that if I use tile adhesive, I would have to tape the tiles down because it takes a long time to set


Where on earth do you people get the information you come up with?



> and in the meanwhile it would probably fall off.


Full of eternal optimism aren't you.

How about some Liquid Nails? Have you discarded that idea as well?


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I got my advice from a home depot guy. The product is this premixed stuff that they sell, they told me it is good enough for kitchen tile. The guy told me mortar was strong enough to hold the tile vertically without tape, but what would I do with the rest of the big bag?
I never thought of liquid nails, I used that to install a shower surround. I would still have to use grout, right?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I would still have to use grout, right?


A-yuhpp!

Use the Liquid Nails, that's all that is required in this case. Just be sure to give the adhesive a day or more to dry before grouting.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tape the tile while the adhesive sets.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

darsunt said:


> I got my advice from a home depot guy.


Hmmm. Why would you ask anything requiring a material knowledge or experience based answer from a minimum wage HD person who is equally capable of working the electrical, tool, plumbing, electrical and garden departments as needed and sometimes simultaneously? :furious:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Hmmm. Why would you ask anything requiring a material knowledge or experience based answer from a minimum wage HD person who is equally capable of working the electrical, tool, plumbing, electrical and garden departments as needed and sometimes simultaneously? :furious:


I hear he's now traveling through Europe with an impressive resume.


----------

